# Bone Meal



## Hidesert (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anyone used "Bone Meal" for extra nut during vegging? 12-0-0 lots of nitrogen


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never used straight Bone Meal, but the VEG regiment I use, Earth Juice Veg, has both Blood Meal and Bone Meal (as does the EJ Bloom). The plants seem to love it.....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*use it very sparingly eace:*


----------

